# Ryan Air fly to Paphos



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi all!

I saw that Ryan Air now have started a hub at Paphos airport and fly to a number of destination, among them Stansted and Frankfurt.

Prices is incredible if they will stay as now, we can fly Frankfurt -Paphos and back for about 100 euro for 2 persons with 1 bag each

I dont understand where the profit is, but good for us and many others

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I saw that Ryan Air now have started a hub at Paphos airport and fly to a number of destination, among them Stansted and Frankfurt.
> 
> ...


I wish they would fly fromn Paphos to Leeds.
It costs us a fortune to fly to Yorkshire


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I wish they would fly fromn Paphos to Leeds.
> It costs us a fortune to fly to Yorkshire


Veronica I went to the UK (Yorkshire) the other week and coming back I flew with Ryanair from Manchester to Memmingham then Memmingham to Paphos. Just a 1 hour wait at Memmingham and the flight only cost £40 (for both flights with just hand luggage!) Bargain!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Veronica I went to the UK (Yorkshire) the other week and coming back I flew with Ryanair from Manchester to Memmingham then Memmingham to Paphos. Just a 1 hour wait at Memmingham and the flight only cost £40 (for both flights with just hand luggage!) Bargain!!


I hate that drive across the pennines to Leeds though But at those prices maybe its worth trying it. I bet the flights arrive at silly o'clock in the morning


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Only flown once with Ryanair .. Never again awful company. Now always fly easy jet or jet 2 never had a problem


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Only flown once with Ryanair .. Never again awful company. Now always fly easy jet or jet 2 never had a problem


We always fly with jet2 into Leeds. Its one of the few airlines where you don't need to book extra leg room because they always give more leg room than the likes of Thomson, Thomas cook etc.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

I arrived in Paphos about 11.30pm Veronica but I don't know what the times are like going to the UK. Like you say for that price its worth a look.

Gasman1065 I think we all have bad experiences with airlines now and again but I've got to say both flights with Ryanair this time landed early, no delays and the staff were great. I've flown with them before and not been so happy. I flew to the UK with Jet 2 and had a 1.5 hour delay with 45 minutes of that sat on the plane, but flown with them before without any problems.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think all the budget airlines have their good and bad points.

We flew over in January with Easyjet, and we were four hours late from Manchester, arriving at our accommodation at 2.30 in the morning. Not nice. The flight back was more or less on time, but it was still a stupid-o-clock time, arriving back at the car park at 1.30 am (and the car covered in a thick layer of ice!).

We flew with Thomson the other week when we came over, and the flight was great, and there was no issue with the leg room.

While sitting in Paphos airport waiting for our flight home, a Ryanair flight was called to board, the people duly lined up, were checked through the desk, and they moved out to be led to another waiting area, under a roofed walkway (couldn't see what material it was made of) where they stood for at least another 20 minutes, before being ushered along to their plane, on foot. I could see people fanning themselves - it must have been like an oven. The queue extended beyond the covered area, so some were stood in the full glare of the sun. I think I would have passed out.

When our flight was called, we were loaded onto a bus and taken right up to the plane. I know the buses are a bit like cattle trucks the way they are packed, but I think 30 seconds of that was preferable to standing under that canopy. The Easyjet flights used buses as well. I'm not sure if it was normal Ryanair practice to leave people in that situation, but why they couldn't have left them in the terminal building until the plane was ready, I don't know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

DH59 said:


> I think all the budget airlines have their good and bad points.
> 
> We flew over in January with Easyjet, and we were four hours late from Manchester, arriving at our accommodation at 2.30 in the morning. Not nice. The flight back was more or less on time, but it was still a stupid-o-clock time, arriving back at the car park at 1.30 am (and the car covered in a thick layer of ice!).
> 
> ...


The walking to the plane and not by bus is for sure one way for Ryan Air to pay less fees to the airport. And they need it. I can now fly one way Frankfurt Paphos without luggade for 16.35 euro. Its ofc no way that there is a profit 

I am 2.00 m tall and fly a lot. But legspace can vary a lot, dont have to do with the company. Ofc if you fly business class with Lufthansa then you get very good legroom but have to pay a high price for the extra cm

Anders


----------

